# They will never learn



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Another day another corn bin thief this time I went with my English catapult made by Bill stockings gypsy style tabs and all


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Nicely done. Corn fed squirrel. Cool.

I really like your slingshot. I'm not certain who "Bill" is. Would you mind giving a bit more detail on it and/or Bill? I'd like to track this one down.

Thanks.

winnie


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

They are all made different like the colors and handle but he can't sort you out certainly Mr Bill stockings can be found on Facebook


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done my friend..Sweet looking shooter

OM


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It's like you have a vendetta with the squirrels . You even look angry in the picture .

I'm seeing a doppelganger of you in the future .


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

took a sec for me to get the title lol.

Nice


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I seem to be unable to figure out who Bill Stockings is. Have you anything else to go on - name of company, SSF nickname?

Thanks

winnie


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Formula for success...

(Corn + Squirrel) X Slingshot + fry pan = Supper.

Nice shooting man! Nice size squirrel, musta chowed down on lots of corn.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I seem to be unable to figure out who Bill Stockings is. Have you anything else to go on - name of company, SSF nickname?
> Thanks
> winnie


.

I got this second hand so I don't have an email but you can also look up the ukca hinting on Facebook or the slingshot shed


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!! You would think the squirrels would catch on one of these days(-:


----------



## Fletch (Oct 1, 2015)

What kind of tubes, how long and what kind of ammo? Nice squirrel.....


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thera tube red 12 inches long 10 mil lead


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one looks big and healthy ... lots of meat there!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Winnie said:


> I seem to be unable to figure out who Bill Stockings is. Have you anything else to go on - name of company, SSF nickname?
> Thanks
> winnie


 hey if your still looking for a slingshot like this I've been this of selling it


----------

